# Advice on bad reaction to pain drug.



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

My Yorkie has not been well for the past few days. She is listless, doesn't want to go for a walk and sleeps most of the time. She was even snappy with me the other night and that has never happened before. She didn't actually bite me, but it was definitely a warning not to pick her up. She is an old dog - 11 years old. She is eating more or less normally and she is not constipated nor does she have any problem urinating.

We took her to the vet and he took and X-ray of her stomach, as it looked bloated. He found nothing abnormal on the Xray, so took blood to be tested for a hormonal problem, which causes a rounded tummy. He found that her joints were not painful and her temperature was normal. He asked another vet to give him a second opinion. He couldn't find anything wrong with her either. The vet decided to give her a pain killing injection to see if she was happier with pain relief. He said he would then know that she definitely had pain somewhere. He gave her an intra muscular injection of an opiate type of painkiller that was weaker than things like morphine. He said it was called (wrong spelling but this is just what is sounded like to me) Bez gee zic?

We got home with her and I gave her some food. I noticed that she had her tail between her legs and was not walking well. I picked her up and she was floppy. I put her into her bed and she closed her eyes without trying to first get comfortable as dogs do. She slept for hours. I roused her after 6 hours and took her outside to urinate but she would not do anything. I picked her up as she was struggling to walk and put her back in her bed. She slept until I roused her at 4.00am and took her to urinate again. This time she did go. I picked her up and cuddled her as she was shivering. Once she stopped I put her to bed again and she slept until morning.

She was able to walk a lot better in the morning and appears more alert at times, but she continues to sleep most of the time. I phoned the vet and asked him if there was any chance he could have given her too much of this drug. He said definitely not and that, like people, each dog can react differently to a drug. He admitted that it was most unusual, but that as she seemed to be improving, she will be alright. He said to wait for the blood test result, as there was nothing else he could do. 

I don't want to be a neurotic pet owner but I feel very concerned about her. Should I just wait another week, if she is still as unwell as she has been these past few days, and is there any chance that this drug has harmed her in any way? I hope you don't mind me asking about all this, but I am so concerned. What should I do in this situation. I apologise for this long post!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If she was listless and bloated before the injection, what makes you think it's the injection that's made her worse? 

If you want to take her for another examination to alleviate your worries, just do it, you are paying!!

It does sound as if your vet is doing all that can be done, but if it's worse then they need to see it I would think


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

rona said:


> If she was listless and bloated before the injection, what makes you think it's the injection that's made her worse?
> 
> If you want to take her for another examination to alleviate your worries, just do it, you are paying!!
> 
> It does sound as if your vet is doing all that can be done, but if it's worse then they need to see it I would think


No, I don't think the injection made her bloating worse - it just knocked her out and made her unable to walk properly. I was concerned, as it continued like this for many, hours after the drug should have worn off. She looked totally out of it for all that time, too. She has had painkilling injections before, but never had a reaction like this. I was concerned that, if it was an accidental overdose, it could have damaged her liver/kidneys. The reaction she had was different to the way she was before the injection. Although she looked very unwell, she still looked more alert and she would come if called for her food and then go straight back to her bed. Today you have to pick her up and put her on the floor to get her to walk. She does not want to walk, but, I suppose, at least she *can* walk now, which is something.

Her normal behaviour is that of a puppy,despite her age! She races around the garden, barks at this and that, can't wait for her walk and is always very active and happy.

Thanks for your reply. I will ask for another appointment if she is still not eating tomorrow and l will try and stop being concerned!!!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I would never stop being concerned.I would start by asking the vet how long the effects of this shot are supposed to last.He is correct that meds affect each animal differently.I am the spokesman on that.If you are truly worried then yes i would take her back and see what is going on.As my vet always says you know your pet better than anyone else and should know when something is wrong.It could be that it just takes a while to work through.Either way it sounds like the shot didn't do you or your baby any good.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Of course you're concerned and very worried about your little dog, as we all would be in your situation.

I suppose until your vet gets the blood results back there is little he can do except offer pain relief.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Yorkieluv said:


> No, I don't think the injection made her bloating worse - it just knocked her out and made her unable to walk properly. I was concerned, as it continued like this for many, hours after the drug should have worn off. She looked totally out of it for all that time, too. She has had painkilling injections before, but never had a reaction like this. I was concerned that, if it was an accidental overdose, it could have damaged her liver/kidneys. The reaction she had was different to the way she was before the injection. Although she looked very unwell, she still looked more alert and she would come if called for her food and then go straight back to her bed. Today you have to pick her up and put her on the floor to get her to walk. She does not want to walk, but, I suppose, at least she *can* walk now, which is something.
> 
> Her normal behaviour is that of a puppy,despite her age! She races around the garden, barks at this and that, can't wait for her walk and is always very active and happy.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I will ask for another appointment if she is still not eating tomorrow and l will try and stop being concerned!!!


You won't succeed in stopping being concerned, and neither should you, vets aren't always right, and you know her far better than them
I really hope things have improved a little by morning.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor old lady.

Did your vet listen to her heart? If her heart is struggling, that could cause bloating, but kidney problems could as well.

Has your vet suggested blood tests?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Poor old lady.
> 
> Did your vet listen to her heart? If her heart is struggling, that could cause bloating, but kidney problems could as well.
> 
> Has your vet suggested blood tests?


Her vet is waiting for blood tests to come back


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Yorkieluv said:


> No, I don't think the injection made her bloating worse - it just knocked her out and made her unable to walk properly. I was concerned, as it continued like this for many, hours after the drug should have worn off. She looked totally out of it for all that time, too. She has had painkilling injections before, but never had a reaction like this. I was concerned that, if it was an accidental overdose, it could have damaged her liver/kidneys. The reaction she had was different to the way she was before the injection. Although she looked very unwell, she still looked more alert and she would come if called for her food and then go straight back to her bed. Today you have to pick her up and put her on the floor to get her to walk. She does not want to walk, but, I suppose, at least she *can* walk now, which is something.
> 
> Her normal behaviour is that of a puppy,despite her age! She races around the garden, barks at this and that, can't wait for her walk and is always very active and happy.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I will ask for another appointment if she is still not eating tomorrow and l will try and stop being concerned!!!


But you took her to the vet precisely because she wasn't her usual self, in your own words she "didn't want to go walks and sleeps most of the time" this is the reason you took her to the vet.

Opiates are extremely well tolerated- even at high doses. It's extremely unlikely your dogs current symptoms are to do with the painkilling injection she received.

If she gets worse before your return to the vet give him/her a ring and discuss your concerns. A good vet will discuss things with you. Good luck!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkieluv said:


> My Yorkie has not been well for the past few days. She is listless, doesn't want to go for a walk and sleeps most of the time. She was even snappy with me the other night and that has never happened before. She didn't actually bite me, but it was definitely a warning not to pick her up. She is an old dog - 11 years old. She is eating more or less normally and she is not constipated nor does she have any problem urinating.
> 
> We took her to the vet and he took and X-ray of her stomach, as it looked bloated. He found nothing abnormal on the Xray, so took blood to be tested for a hormonal problem, which causes a rounded tummy. He found that her joints were not painful and her temperature was normal. He asked another vet to give him a second opinion. He couldn't find anything wrong with her either. The vet decided to give her a pain killing injection to see if she was happier with pain relief. He said he would then know that she definitely had pain somewhere. He gave her an intra muscular injection of an opiate type of painkiller that was weaker than things like morphine. He said it was called (wrong spelling but this is just what is sounded like to me) Bez gee zic?
> 
> ...


The only thing I can immediately think of that sounds like bez gee zic, is something called vetergesic that's an injection for pain killer its something called Buprenorphine. It appears it can have a limited sedating effect.

Vetergesic Multidose 0.3 mg/ml Solution for Injection for Dogs, Cats and Horses

Pharmacological particular

In summary, buprenorphine is a potent, long-acting analgesic acting at opiate receptors in the central nervous system. Buprenorphine can potentiate the effects of other centrally-acting agents, but unlike most opiates, buprenorphine has, at clinical doses, only a limited sedative effect of its own.

There is more about it below.
NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Vetergesic Multidose 0.3 mg/ml Solution for Injection for Dogs, Cats and Horses - Pharmacological particulars

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Vetergesic Multidose 0.3 mg/ml Solution for Injection for Dogs, Cats and Horses - Clinical particulars

Just as a thought is your girl entire of spayed? If she isn't spayed and given her age too, there might be a possibility of pyometra. If she has had a season in the last weeks to even a month or two then it could make it even more probable perhaps. You can get two forms, one form where you will see a discharge (open) as the infection drains, but there is also another form closed, where the infection get sealed in the uterus. That would cause a distended or bigger belly too. With the closed form you often don't know until they dog becomes very unwell and starts to be depressed lethargic, cometimes they eventually vomit or get diarrhoea. One common thing with both sorts is usually drinking more and perhaps peeing. Pyometra is an emergency the longer left the higher the risks.

I did question this as a possibility as you mentioned an xray that showed nothing. Ive checked and its possible for an X ray not to show the fluid/pus filled uterus or not until it reaches a certain size, so if this is true then it may be possible.

However, radiography can be insensitive for detecting pyometra since uterine distention typically cannot be detected until the diameter of the uterus is larger than that of the adjacent small bowels. In addition, radiography cannot distinguish pyometra from other causes of uterine distension, such as mucometra or early pregnancy (prior to fetal skeletal mineralization).

Canine pyometra: Early recognition and diagnosis

So if she isn't spayed then it could be a possibility perhaps. It is more common in older females and the older they get the higher the risks.


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for all of these replies. It has made me feel so much better - less of a neurotic pet owner. I will answer the questions asked:

I did ask the vet how long the drug would take to wear off. He told me that it lasts 6 hours and then when I phoned him today, he said 6 to 8 hours. She was still having this severe reaction after 15 hours. After that she was less wobbly and could walk. She was still suffering from the effects of the drug, though, as she was still very reluctant to walk and her pupils were still very dilated. It was only tonight that we noticed that they were not so dilated anymore.

I don't remember seeing the vet listening to her heart, but he did take her into the hospital part of the veterinary practice, where another vet examined her and an X-ray was taken, as well as the blood sample, and we were not present. I feel fairly sure that they would have listened to her heart in this situation, but I cannot be certain, of course.

She is refusing food and won't take even a small piece of chicken from me - she just turns her head away and carries on resting. I put water on my finger, when I could not get her to drink, but she refused to lick it off. She has had nothing to eat or drink since 7.00 pm last night. I keep trying to encourage myself by keeping in mind that at least she is walking, when forced to do so now, and her pupils are not so dilated, so I feel her little body is getting over this drug, albeit slowly.

My husband feels that she must have had an overdose for her to have such a severe reaction. As I said, I asked the vet if there was any chance that could have occurred, but he was adamant that he had given the correct dosage. Of course, he could have been covering himself. The thing is, we all know that accidents can happen and I would accept an honest answer without creating a scene. I just want her treated for an overdose, if this is what occurred. How I wish I knew the correct spelling of the drug, so that I could look it up on the Internet and see what it says about adverse reactions. Unfortunately, all I heard was something that sounded like 
bes-gee-zic - I don't suppose anyone here has heard of a pain killer that sounds similar? It was an intramuscular injection, given into her thigh. He said it was an opiate like morphine, but very much milder. I asked him if it was Tramadol , and he said it was not and then gave me the name.

Thank you, once again, for these replies *and for listening to my fears* - it has really helped. Hopefully she will be completely over this drug by the morning.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Ask the vet to write down any medications so that you can look up side effects if needed. My oldest dog reacts badly to anaesthetic, a specific type of wormer and an antibiotic. I have them written down in case he has to go to a vet elsewhere. It is probably just coincidence, but with her not drinking I'd take her back tomorrow. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkieluv said:


> Thank you so much for all of these replies. It has made me feel so much better - less of a neurotic pet owner. I will answer the questions asked:
> 
> I did ask the vet how long the drug would take to wear off. He told me that it lasts 6 hours and then when I phoned him today, he said 6 to 8 hours. She was still having this severe reaction after 15 hours. After that she was less wobbly and could walk. She was still suffering from the effects of the drug, though, as she was still very reluctant to walk and her pupils were still very dilated. It was only tonight that we noticed that they were not so dilated anymore.
> 
> ...


I think we cross posted and you may have missed my post above, I think it may be vetergesic, details of the medication are in the post. I also asked if she was spayed, if she isn't then there is also a possible suggestion of something that may be wrong.

If she hasn't drunk anything then she may be dehydrated, that will make her ill too.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Opi at and opiate type drugs cause pupil CONSTRICTION not pupil dilation.

I feel you are obsessing on the drug the vet gave her instead of thinking it could be associated with her actual condition. You may therefore miss serious signs which should be reported to your vet. Please phone ypur vet today if her condition has worsened. Don't dely.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> Opi at and opiate type drugs cause pupil CONSTRICTION not pupil dilation.
> 
> I feel you are obsessing on the drug the vet gave her instead of thinking it could be associated with her actual condition. You may therefore miss serious signs which should be reported to your vet. Please phone ypur vet today if her condition has worsened. Don't dely.


Got to say that this is the impression I am getting and am concerned about


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the latest replies. I appreciate your advice and concern. The drug was vetergesic (thanks Sled Dog Hotel for all the info). I searched for info on severe adverse reactions to this drug and it seems I was right to feel concern. Some dogs have had very bad reactions to this drug and one died a day later after having severe side effects from it. Some dogs still struggle to walk after a couple of days! Nobody mentioned dilated pupils, but possibly they did not check their dogs eyes. Her dilated pupils definitely went once the severity of the symptoms started to lessen. It may have been coincidence, of course, but it does seems strange. We really did not imagine it. My dog has always been very sensitive to drugs. She had a severe reaction to vaccines, as well, and we came very close to losing her, as a result. 

She woke up in the early hours of the morning and wanted some food. She was a lot more steady on her legs. She ate her normal food and drank a little water. A short time later she started to whimper and cry. This went on for quite a while. We thought it was due to eating food, but after reading about the reactions to this drug, where it was frequently mentioned that the dogs whimpered and cried for long periods of time, it may possibly be due to the drug. She still will not jump up onto the sofa, as she normally would do. She has just asked for her food and she did drink some water at lunchtime. I am putting her on a very bland diet until we know what is wrong with her as she vomited this morning. My husband and I still feel that the original problem, that we took her to the vet for, is some sort of digestive issue, but we are not vets so could be quite wrong.

I spoke to the vet again today and updated him on her symptoms. He said he is going to do further blood tests. She does not have to have more blood taken, as the lab still have her blood. At least, she has improved since yesterday and looks more alert, although she still dozes and sleeps a lot, but at least she is no longer totally out of it and can walk around. I feel a lot happier about her today - she doesn't look as ill as she looked yesterday. The vet feels quite sure that she is safe and that there will be little he can do for her if I bring her in, as he needs the results of the blood tests first. 

I will update you when I have more info, Thanks again for your input and good wishes.


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> But you took her to the vet precisely because she wasn't her usual self, in your own words she "didn't want to go walks and sleeps most of the time" this is the reason you took her to the vet.
> 
> Opiates are extremely well tolerated- even at high doses. It's extremely unlikely your dogs current symptoms are to do with the painkilling injection she received.
> 
> If she gets worse before your return to the vet give him/her a ring and discuss your concerns. A good vet will discuss things with you. Good luck!


Yes, I did take her to the vet with those symptoms, but the symptoms she had after having the injection are nothing like those symptoms. They are much more severe. She could walk, come when called eat her food at the usual time. She was definitely unwell - like she had eaten something bad.

When she was dozing and sleeping she didn't stir from the position we put her in for HOURS at a time and was floppy and limp when you picked her up. This was not the way she was before - she was resting and sleeping more, yes, but nothing like this. She didn't want to go for her normal walks, but after the injection she could not walk. This the only way I can describe it to you. It is just very, very different. I don't see it as a worsening of her original symptoms and the vet doesn't think so either. He feels it is just a very bad reaction to the drug.

Thanks for your good wishes and I am keeping in contact with the vet and letting him know how she is doing.


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> Opi at and opiate type drugs cause pupil CONSTRICTION not pupil dilation.
> 
> I feel you are obsessing on the drug the vet gave her instead of thinking it could be associated with her actual condition. You may therefore miss serious signs which should be reported to your vet. Please phone ypur vet today if her condition has worsened. Don't dely.





rona said:


> Got to say that this is the impression I am getting and am concerned about


I do not feel I am obsessing about the drug - you should have seen the change in her after the injection - once it took effect the symptoms were sudden and fast. I now know that it was, indeed, the drug as other dogs have had similar symptoms, some lasting for more than 2 days. I can assure you that I have not missed any serious signs that should have been reported to the vet. When I speak to him I give him a complete update on all her symptoms. He agrees with me that it is due to a severe reaction to the drug. She is a lot better today, but still has the original problem. I have updated in another post so I won't repeat it.

Thanks so much for your concern, but rest assured I am keeping in close contact with the vet.


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The only thing I can immediately think of that sounds like bez gee zic, is something called vetergesic that's an injection for pain killer its something called Buprenorphine. It appears it can have a limited sedating effect.
> 
> Vetergesic Multidose 0.3 mg/ml Solution for Injection for Dogs, Cats and Horses
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for all this information - I really do appreciate it. Yes she is spayed so there is no problem there, fortunately. We still feel it is a digestive issue, but we will just have to wait and see what the blood tests reveal. As I said in my update, the vet has decided to do more blood tests now. He is a very young vet and new to the practice. I feel he is competent and it impresses me that he is very willing to seek a second opinion from the more experienced vets. This is why he is doing more blood tests, as he has discussed the case with them again. I know now that he will double check on the final diagnosis with them, as well as chosen treatment, so I do feel confident in him. Every newly qualified vet has to start somewhere and he is being very cautious and he handles our dog well. In fact she feels very relaxed with him, which is unusual for her as she hates vets! I feel very bad that we thought he had giving her an overdose, as we now know that it was clearly a severe reaction to this particular drug. I will definitely apologise to him face to face.

Many thanks indeed for your help.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How is your little girl now?

Over the worst I hope


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

Yes she seems a lot better today, thanks, but still has her original symptoms. They are just so much less frightening than the previous ones. The vet phoned today and gave me one result that has come through. They found that her cholesterol and fatty acids are higher than normal. The lab says she may have hypothyroidism and she is being checked for this as well. He is checking her pancreas TLI and PLI and mentioned checking folate levels and B12. 

She has had a lot of problems with her digestion in the past and it was put down to IBS. The symptoms would go and then all would be well for many months. She has never had the symptoms she is having now, though. She appears to be in pain/discomfort. We should get the rest of the results early next week and I will ask him to get one of the senior partners to give us a second opinion.

Someone suggested feeding her steamed turkey and sweet potato instead of her normal diet for a short time. I did this and she did not have the worsening of pain after eating, which was a result. Of course this change of diet has given her a soft, but formed stool, with a little mucus. I have just given her about 5 tablespoons of this again and will watch and see how she reacts. I want to rest her digestive system, in case she has the beginnings of pancreatitis. 

I will do another update when I have I more information. 

Many thanks for your interest.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

It sounds like you have been through a terribly worrying time, my heart goes out to you, hopefully she is over the worst as far as the injection is concerned, fingers crossed, the vets are close to finding what is causing the original problems and its nothing too serious. I will keep my eye on this thread for news of how you and your little dog are doing, I know its a lot easier said than done, but, try not to worry, because she will pick up on it, I should actually take my own advice, I'm a terrible hand-wringing worrier, it's impossible not to, when someone you love has been so poorly. I'm sending a (((((hug)))) your way. xxx


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

snickypoo said:


> It sounds like you have been through a terribly worrying time, my heart goes out to you, hopefully she is over the worst as far as the injection is concerned, fingers crossed, the vets are close to finding what is causing the original problems and its nothing too serious. I will keep my eye on this thread for news of how you and your little dog are doing, I know its a lot easier said than done, but, try not to worry, because she will pick up on it, I should actually take my own advice, I'm a terrible hand-wringing worrier, it's impossible not to, when someone you love has been so poorly. I'm sending a (((((hug)))) your way. xxx


Aww, what a lovely post, thank you *so* much. I am still waiting for test results - should be sometime this week. She is feeling nauseous and vomits every now and then. I had to give her something on Sunday, as she was so nauseous and miserable. I did a search and found that you can give them a bit of pepto bismol and it is supposed to help with nausea and acidity. I gave her a little and it did seem to make her more comfortable. You have to be careful with it, as it contains aspirin. It is not something I would normally give her - I felt that I had to try something as she was particularly miserable. She vomited once today and is still sleeping most of the time. I will be pleased when the vet finds out what is wrong with her.
Thanks again for your caring post. I will update when I have some news.

xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yorkieluv said:


> Aww, what a lovely post, thank you *so* much. I am still waiting for test results - should be sometime this week. She is feeling nauseous and vomits every now and then. I had to give her something on Sunday, as she was so nauseous and miserable. I did a search and found that you can give them a bit of pepto bismol and it is supposed to help with nausea and acidity. I gave her a little and it did seem to make her more comfortable. You have to be careful with it, as it contains aspirin. It is not something I would normally give her - I felt that I had to try something as she was particularly miserable. She vomited once today and is still sleeping most of the time. I will be pleased when the vet finds out what is wrong with her.
> Thanks again for your caring post. I will update when I have some news.
> 
> xxx


Pepto-bismol doesn't contain aspirin, does it? It's an antacid.


----------



## Yorkieluv (May 27, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Pepto-bismol doesn't contain aspirin, does it? It's an antacid.


I also thought this, but evidently it is a salicylate medication, like aspirin, and contains bismuth subsalicylate, so you would need to be cautious if your animal is sensitive to aspirin or is suffering from a gastric ulcer or perhaps on NSAIDs. (You should not give it to young children either, as it is now felt that children should not be given aspirin or any salicylate containing medication, as they have been linked to Reye Syndrome. Just thought I would mention this, as well. They should have a big warning on the bottle or packet! As, like you, most people would not associate an antacid with an aspirin type medication.)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yorkieluv said:


> I also thought this, but evidently it is a salicylate medication, like aspirin, and contains bismuth subsalicylate, so you would need to be cautious if your animal is sensitive to aspirin or is suffering from a gastric ulcer or perhaps on NSAIDs. (You should not give it to young children either, as it is now felt that children should not be given aspirin or any salicylate containing medication, as they have been linked to Reye Syndrome. Just thought I would mention this, as well. They should have a big warning on the bottle or packet! As, like you, most people would not associate an antacid with an aspirin type medication.)


Well knock me down with a feather. I never even knew the active ingredient of Pepto-Bismol, I thought it was like Gaviscon. Lucky I was swigging the latter from the bottle when I had my stomach ulcer then!


----------

